# Hooch - young male GSD in kill shelter in Huoma LA



## mlnedeau (Mar 14, 2011)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Houma, LA | Hooch


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mlnedeau said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Houma, LA | Hooch


Mineduea, thanks for finding the pup but even more helpful if you can put up the info too! :thumbup:

He's stunning! 

Hooch is a young adult male black and tan German Shepherd. He isa gorgeous animal who when fed a good diet will be magnificient. Hooch walks good on a leash, is people and dog friendly, and obeys simple commands . He is willing to please, which will make him easy to train. Hooch will make a wonderful addition to any family wanting a larger sized dog to become part of their family. He is on a stray hold until March 17 (waiting for an owner to come forward to claim). We are accepting adoption requests at this time. 

*Hooch*
*Terrebonne Parish Animal Shelter*
Houma, LA
(985) 873-6709 
[email protected]


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow he is gorgeous! bump!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Wowza - what a beautiful boy! Bump for Hooch.....
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

nice dog im jealous


----------



## spyla (Jul 1, 2010)

bump


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

I called them and he is being adopted today.


----------

